# Question I hope you can help with



## DAWGPOUND (Jul 25, 2011)

I have had my Gnex since day 1 and it has been rooted with may roms since then as well. I use the Franco app and kernel on my Gnex and love the ability to adjust the RGB colors to make the display look better and easier to see. I am a diabetic and my eyes give me problems at times. I got my N7 two days ago and I havent seen anyone talking about the ability to adjust or tweak the RGB colors. My N7 is unlocked and rooted. Does anyone know of a rom, kernel or any other way to be able to adjust the RGB colors? Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## dybbob (Jul 16, 2011)

ummm?try root explorer?i dont know where you would look but i would start with build prop? becareful though build prop mods will get you in trouble quick.
try rom toolbox it might have something that might help.

try this
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33087-themestwrp-22x720x1280-rgb-colors-for-galaxy-nexus/
it might work on the nexus 7 since you can install the twrp recovery on the n7. plus if you read the O.P. the file is UI. so i would say if you snoop
around in root explorer until you find the UI folder then that i guess would be what you need to mod?

but im no expert just some guy making guesses but it doesnt hurt to try the twrp recovery one above.

good luck

team win link
http://www.teamw.in/project/twrp2/103


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you tried francos kernel for the n7? I dont know if it has the same color adjustments yet but you could try it and see.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1823671


----------



## dybbob (Jul 16, 2011)

i guesse the twrp mods i posted above wont work with the n7. that suxs but the gentlman who made them might try his hand at it for the n7?
check the post that i posted


----------

